# My newbie Paph collection...



## My Green Pets (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello all!

Recently I came to the realization that I have more of the slipper-type orchids than any others, so I decided that I should join this forum 

All of these plants have been acquired in the past year.

First off, Paph. Odette's Vision from Lehua. Bought in bud in May, a new growth has matured since then and is now in bud, making this my first Paph rebloom (assuming it blooms!) This is a photo of it back in June, when the flower came out all wonky.







Next, a Paph gratrixianum division from eBay and Paph villosum seedling from Windy Hill. Both of these scare me as they have so few leaves. Like if I make one mistake, they will both be dead.











This is a Paph Prime Child from eBay, the roth parent is 'Hilo Sunshine'. I accidentally snapped off a new growth when I got it, so it has started a new one.











Here it is in bloom...I love it!






Next is a Paph Magic Lantern seedling from Windy Hill with seemingly good breeding. This one makes me nervous not only because of its small size, but also because of the numerous stories online about plants that bloomed fabulously only to slowly decline and die afterwards.






Finally, last but not least, I asked Natt's Orchids to bring me a rothschildianum to the last show I attended, and this is what they brought:





















I've done a bit of research online and this cross seems to have some sort of a history. Apparently Charles E and Borneo were both wild collected, Borneo was compact and Charles E was reluctant to flower. So I realize I was wowed by these old FCC's and not smart about getting a newer, easier roth. There are at least 6 growths on this division and it doesn't look like any of them have bloomed.

Any more information about this cross in particular would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you for looking at my collection, and any critiques or advice are quite welcome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2014)

I think you have a nice start.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2014)

you should be able to bloom that roth in a couple years. charles e x borneo is an older cross but some of them have pretty nice flowers.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 6, 2014)

Fantastic, I did not know that cross are that small.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice start!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice start.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 6, 2014)

Good choice of paphs and very good choice to join the forum! Welcome from Beantown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, I forgot -- welcome to Slippertalk! You are certainly at the right place for slipper-lovers.


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2014)

Welcome to SlipperTalk from KY.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 7, 2014)

abax said:


> Welcome to SlipperTalk from KY.



Thank you...FROM Kentucky!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

Uh oh, now there are two orchid growers in all of ky! :rollhappy:

Oh, and welcome from soon to be southern nj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2014)

Very good start, yur roth is going to be very, very large lol.. I've seen a 40 inch leafspan roth so be prepared, the only setback with yours is, the plant is spreading out it's energy into multiple growths instead of into 1 growth which would bloom faster that way but nonetheless you have some good plants, good luck from ca.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you Troy! I will be very happy if it decides to bloom for me! Actually that goes for all of them!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome! Your Prime Child looks like it has a very flat & round dorsal.


----------

